# كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها



## romyo (31 مايو 2007)

*كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

آحدث الدراسات النفسية التي قام بها فريق من علماء النفس حول
 شخصية الفتاة 
تركزت حول العلاقة بين
 ترتيب حواء للدولاب الخاص بها
 وتنص هذه الدراسة على : 


1- إذا كان دولابك بسيطا في محتوياته ويحتوي على حاجتك الضرورية فأنت
تتمتعين بشخصية قوية ومقدرة قيادية كما انك تخططين لأهدافك بدقة وليست الاشياء المادية هي اهتمامك 

:new8::new8:

2- إذا كنت من هواة ملء الدولاب بالملصقات والصور العائلية فأنت عاطفية
وتحبين حفظ أسرار الناس . 
:66::66:

3- وفي حالة تكاثر محتويات دولابك حتى يبدو انه مخزن سواء بالملابس 
فهذا يدل على إخلاصك وحنينك إلى الماضي 

:t23::t23:

4- الشخصية الفوضوية يتسم دولابها بالفوضى وعدم ترتيب , صاحبة
هذا الدولاب سطحية ولاتهتم بملابسها ولا بالآخرين وتهتم بالمظهر فقط:act19::act19:​


----------



## twety (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*ههههههههههههه*

*انت خدمه اجتماعيه ولا ايه ياروميوووووو*
*شكلك حلوت دراستك لخدمه اجتماعيه *
*ودراسات نفسوانيه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب ياعم الدكتوووووور*

*انا اول نوع يمشى معايا بس قوى يعنى*
*التانى لع خاااااااالص*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*التالت شغاااااااال حلو *
*الرابع بقى حرام عليك انت ظالمه حبتين*

*بس بجد موضوع عسسسسسسسسل وسكر*
*متشكرين على الحاجات الحلوة دى يا جميييييل*
*ماهو الحلو يجيب الحلو يا حلو :smil12:*


----------



## romyo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انت خدمه اجتماعيه ولا ايه ياروميوووووو*
> *شكلك حلوت دراستك لخدمه اجتماعيه *
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ايه علاقه الكلام ده بالخدمة الاجتماعية يا كتكوته هانم
هما بيدرسوا انواع الدولايب ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:t30::t30:
وكمان انتى بتنقى النوع اللى يعجبك وماشى على مزاجك



انا حاسس ان ولا نوع ينفع معاكى
لان معندكيش دولاب اصلاً:t30:
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا twety لمرورك ومشاركتك العسل يا عسل​


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

جميل اوى يا روميو 
انا خايفة لحسن اكون اخر نوع 
لا بس اطمن انا بنت مخلصة وبحمل السر وعاطفية بس مواضيعك جميلة بجد 
يا اللى معرفش اسمك 
انا بنوته صغنتته عندى 13 سنة ويمكن مبهدله دولابي بس مش فوضويةافدتنى كتير يا استاذ فى الدواليب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه:66:
*الاخت مرمر عاشقة التريقة*​


----------



## romyo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



mariam_roma قال:


> جميل اوى يا روميو
> انا خايفة لحسن اكون اخر نوع
> لا بس اطمن انا بنت مخلصة وبحمل السر وعاطفية بس مواضيعك جميلة بجد
> يا اللى معرفش اسمك
> ...



ميرسى اوى يا مرمر 
ومتخفيش من اخر نوع ده خليها على الله 
وعموما احنا عن جد مبسوطين لوجودك معانا فى المنتدى يا عاشقه التريقه :flowers:
ومش عارف اقولك يا مريم ولا مرمر ولا روما ولا يا صغنتته :2:
استاذ ايه بقا دا انتى ناقص تقوليلى يا باشمهندز النجار بتاع الولايب
هههههههههههههههههه
شكرا mariam_roma لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

حلو اوى يا روميو
كلامك وموضوعك
كله حلو
شايف الشعر
انا ممكن اكون النوع 3
بس يعنى
ميرسى ليك
وعلى رأى تويتى 
الحلو مبيجبش غير الحلو


----------



## crazy_girl (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*روميوووووووووووووووو *
ممكن اعرف انت انهى نوع من انواع الدولايب دى؟:a63:
اقصد انهى نوع من الناس اللى عنها دولايب؟
ولا انت معندكش دولاب اساسا؟leasantr
ههههههههههههههه يعنى علشان احدد شخصيتك


----------



## romyo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



totty قال:


> حلو اوى يا روميو
> كلامك وموضوعك
> كله حلو
> شايف الشعر
> ...



ميرسى يا توتى على تعليقك
كلك ذوق
كلك رقه
كلك حنان
كلك لقمة ونام
ههههههههههههههههه
وبلاش تقتبسى من تويتى حاجه علشان مكرهكيش
ههههههههههههههه
شكراً totty لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذه​


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



mariam_roma قال:


> *روميوووووووووووووووو *
> ممكن اعرف انت انهى نوع من انواع الدولايب دى؟:a63:
> اقصد انهى نوع من الناس اللى عنها دولايب؟
> ولا انت معندكش دولاب اساسا؟leasantr
> ههههههههههههههه يعنى علشان احدد شخصيتك







يعنى يا مريم الراجل كاتب شخصيه البنات هيجى يرد عليكى بصفته ايه بقى ها؟
شخصيه البنات دى يعنى للبنات بس من الدولاب بتاعهم 
مش الاولاد خلاص اتفقنا


----------



## romyo (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



mariam_roma قال:


> *روميوووووووووووووووو *
> ممكن اعرف انت انهى نوع من انواع الدولايب دى؟:a63:
> اقصد انهى نوع من الناس اللى عنها دولايب؟
> ولا انت معندكش دولاب اساسا؟leasantr
> ههههههههههههههه يعنى علشان احدد شخصيتك



يا ست مرمر يا عاشقه البهدله اقصد التريقه
اظن انك قريتى تعليق توتى
بس لمعلوماتك
انا مش بستخدم دولاب علشان بيخنقنى وبيزحم الاوضه ع الفاضى
بستخدم البؤجه
ههههههههههههههههههه
ياترى عرفتى تحددى شخصيتى من البؤجه:smil15:
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا mariam_roma لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## cobcob (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*الموضوع ده جميل أوىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد

ميرسى يا روميو

أعتقد ان أنا من النوع التالت*​


----------



## basboosa (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

مرسى يا روميو على الموضوع بجد جميل واعتقد ان انا من النوع التالت بس اشمعنى البنات على طول كده بطلعوا فيهم القطط الفطسانة اكلموا شويه على عيشة الولاد اللى كلها فوضى و ملخبطة دايما


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

طيب ياروميوووووووووو ممكن اعرف ايه اليؤجة دى علشان اعرف احدد شخصيتك بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t30:
  اللى غايظاك:مرمر


----------



## nana tutus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد الموضوع تحفة بس انا مش ولا دولاب من دول لانى غالبا دولابى بيبقى الاربع دواليب دول
بس الوضوع لو كان اطبق على الولاد كان هيبقى كلهم الدولاب الرابع 
الخدمة الاجتماعية مبتدرس دواليب بس بيدروسوا شخصيات الناس من خلال حياتهم وتصرفتهم
ميرسى على الموضوع يا روميو وربنا معاك


----------



## LOLA012 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

ايه ده كله يا بشمهندز 
هو حضرتك بقيت اخصائى دواليب اليومين دول 
هههههههههههههه 
انا اعتقد بل ارجح ان انا من الدولاب التالت 
وميرسى ليك يا باشا روميووووووووووو 
على الموضوع ده بجد بجد  جميل جدا 
وولا يهمك انت عارف ان اعداء النجاح كتير اليومين دول وانا اولهم 
سلامممممممممممممممم ​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

روميوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ممكن اعرف ايه هى البؤجة علشان يمكن اعرف انت انهى شخصية؟


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



cobcob قال:


> *الموضوع ده جميل أوىىىىىىىىىىىى بجد
> 
> ميرسى يا روميو
> 
> أعتقد ان أنا من النوع التالت*​



ميرسى يا كوب كوب دا من ذوقك
وميحرمناش من مشاركاتك
شكراً cobcob لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



basboosa قال:


> مرسى يا روميو على الموضوع بجد جميل واعتقد ان انا من النوع التالت بس اشمعنى البنات على طول كده بطلعوا فيهم القطط الفطسانة اكلموا شويه على عيشة الولاد اللى كلها فوضى و ملخبطة دايما



ههههههههههه
يا بسبوسة دا اهتمام بالبنات 
بس ابعدى انتى عن الولاد وسبيهم فى حالهم وهى تعمر
شكرا basboosa لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



mariam_roma قال:


> طيب ياروميوووووووووو ممكن اعرف ايه اليؤجة دى علشان اعرف احدد شخصيتك بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t30:
> اللى غايظاك:مرمر



ههههههههههههههههههه
البؤجه فى قاموس البحبحانى ::66:
هى قطعة مربعه من القماش البفته ابو 35 قرش للمتر:heat:
توضع بها الملابس وبالفصحه "هلاهيل"
وتربط من الاربعة اطراف بطريقة " طرفين فى وسطين"
وتخترق بعصا من المنتصف وتوضع على الكتف الايمن لشخص بيسرح على باب الله
اى خدمة يا mariam_roma عاشقة البهدله "التريقه"​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



nana tutus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد الموضوع تحفة بس انا مش ولا دولاب من دول لانى غالبا دولابى بيبقى الاربع دواليب دول
> بس الوضوع لو كان اطبق على الولاد كان هيبقى كلهم الدولاب الرابع
> الخدمة الاجتماعية مبتدرس دواليب بس بيدروسوا شخصيات الناس من خلال حياتهم وتصرفتهم
> ميرسى على الموضوع يا روميو وربنا معاك



ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا نانا على تعليقك الذيذ
وطبعاً انا عارف الخدمة الاختماعية ودراستها وخصوصاً ان معظم اصدقائى منهم 
شكراً nana tutus لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



LOLA012 قال:


> ايه ده كله يا بشمهندز
> هو حضرتك بقيت اخصائى دواليب اليومين دول
> هههههههههههههه
> انا اعتقد بل ارجح ان انا من الدولاب التالت
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
عارف يا لولا يا اختى ان اعداء النجاح كتيييييييييييير
وخصوصاً ان الناس قلوبهم مليانه فسافيس وضغائن:59:
شكرا يا LOLA012 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



mariam_roma قال:


> روميوووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> ممكن اعرف ايه هى البؤجة علشان يمكن اعرف انت انهى شخصية؟



انظر ما سبق
وفى انتظار تحديد شخصيتى يا عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
يا عاشقه البهدله " التريقه"​


----------



## LOLA012 (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

طب الفسافيس وعرفناها 
طب اه هى الضغائن برده 
وربنا يزيدك من العلوم يا باشا ​


----------



## romyo (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



LOLA012 قال:


> طب الفسافيس وعرفناها
> طب اه هى الضغائن برده
> وربنا يزيدك من العلوم يا باشا ​



طب الله يخليكى قوليلى يعنى ايه فسافيس 
وانا اقولك يعنى ايه الضغائن
:new6::new6::new6:
جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
​


----------



## merola (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

موضووووووووووووووووع حلو اوى يا روميووووووووووووووو


----------



## romyo (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



merola قال:


> موضووووووووووووووووع حلو اوى يا روميووووووووووووووو



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:66:
يا merola لمرورك ومشاركتك معنا​


----------



## LOLA012 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



romyo قال:


> طب الله يخليكى قوليلى يعنى ايه فسافيس
> وانا اقولك يعنى ايه الضغائن
> :new6::new6::new6:
> جعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك
> ​



طب انت عايزها باى قاموس 
فى القاموس الحويطى : هى عبارة عن شئ زائد 
ابقى دخلها فى جملة 
فى القاموس البحبوحى بيقول : هو عبارة عن شئ صغير جدا ومفردها فسفوسة 
وابقى بردة دخلها فى جملة 
هذا وبالله التوفيق ​


----------



## romyo (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



LOLA012 قال:


> طب انت عايزها باى قاموس
> فى القاموس الحويطى : هى عبارة عن شئ زائد
> ابقى دخلها فى جملة
> فى القاموس البحبوحى بيقول : هو عبارة عن شئ صغير جدا ومفردها فسفوسة
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
:flowers: واضح جدااااااااااااا تبحرك فى المعاجم :new6:
واليك الان معنى كلمة ضغائن من مراجع معتمدة منها :
1- المعجم الوجيز فى الكلام اللى يغيظ 
ضغائن كلمة تدل على الحقد ومفردها ضغينة
2- قاموس كلمات من الزمن اللى فات
ضغائن يعنى الكراهية فى القلوب وعدم صفاء النفوس ويصاحبها حلم مزعج او كابوس

شكرا يا LOLA0 للمعلومات القيمة زادك الله من علمه​


----------



## kamer14 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونعم الدواليب قصدى ونعم المواضيع

وشكرا على قاموس البحبوحى ايلى استفدنا من كلماته:t32:


----------



## tina_tina (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

عسل يا روميو
بجد التعليقات احلى من الموضوع
ميرسى ياباشا على الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوووووووووووووووووع جميل وانا رديت عليه قبل كدة
بس جنون اعمل ايه بقي؟
روميوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياريت تعرفنى لوحدك*


----------



## Abo Daniel (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

حلو اوي
يعني علي كده لما واحد يروح يطلب ايد واحده من ابوها يقوله
يشرفني يا عمي اطلب ايد بنتك بس لو سمحت ممكن اشوف دولابها الاول


----------



## romyo (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ونعم الدواليب قصدى ونعم المواضيع
> 
> وشكرا على قاموس البحبوحى ايلى استفدنا من كلماته:t32:



هههههههههههههههه
وطبعاً الشكر ده موجه لعالمة اللغة والكلمات
ودارسة المعاجم والقواميس أ.د. lola
شكرا kamer14 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



tina_tina قال:


> عسل يا روميو
> بجد التعليقات احلى من الموضوع
> ميرسى ياباشا على الموضوع



ميرسى يا تينا
والمررة الجاية هنزل لكم تعليقات بس من غير موضوع
ههههههههههههههههههه
:t13::t13:
شكرا tina_tina لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه موضوووووووووووووووووع جميل وانا رديت عليه قبل كدة
> بس جنون اعمل ايه بقي؟
> روميوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ياريت تعرفنى لوحدك*



ربنا يشفى كل مريض
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كل مرة بتشاركى بتدى للموضوع من جنونك:t32:
بس شارك ولا يهك
:59::59:
يا عاشقة التريقة​


----------



## romyo (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

:t32:





Abo Daniel قال:


> حلو اوي
> يعني علي كده لما واحد يروح يطلب ايد واحده من ابوها يقوله
> يشرفني يا عمي اطلب ايد بنتك بس لو سمحت ممكن اشوف دولابها الاول



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتلاقى الراجل فتحلك الدولاب وكسر عليك الشماعات اللى فيه:t32:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا Abo Daniel لمروك ومشاركتك​


----------



## crazy_girl (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
انا مبسوطة انك عرفتنى بجد انت طلعت ذكى وانا مش واخدة بالى
ده مفيش غيرك تقريبا اللى عرفنى*


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

_ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_موضوعك حلو اوووى يا روميو تسلم ايدك يا باشا _​


----------



## هانى القاهر (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

*ههههه جميلة
طب اللى معندهاش دولاب تبقى اة؟*


----------



## †miro† (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*

:smil13::new2::t32:طيب اية اكيد فهمت عايزة اقول اية  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  

خليها التالت علشان خاطر الحبايب لكن الحقيقة هوا الرابع:new2::new2:بس بينى وبينك بقى بس على فكرة بقى انا مش كدة فى حياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## romyo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



crazy_girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
> انا مبسوطة انك عرفتنى بجد انت طلعت ذكى وانا مش واخدة بالى
> ده مفيش غيرك تقريبا اللى عرفنى*



مش محتاجة ذكاء 
انتى بتتعرفى من على بعد:gy0000:
بالحاسه الساسه :11azy: هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _موضوعك حلو اوووى يا روميو تسلم ايدك يا باشا _​



بس مقولتيش انتى من انهو دولاب ... اقصد انهو شخصية
ههههههههه
شكرا emy لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



هانى القاهر قال:


> *ههههه جميلة
> طب اللى معندهاش دولاب تبقى اة؟*



الرد معروف
يبقا معندهاش شخصية
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا هانى القاهر لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف شخصيه البنات من دولابها*



†miro† قال:


> :smil13::new2::t32:طيب اية اكيد فهمت عايزة اقول اية  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> خليها التالت علشان خاطر الحبايب لكن الحقيقة هوا الرابع:new2::new2:بس بينى وبينك بقى بس على فكرة بقى انا مش كدة فى حياتىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء



بس بس من غير عيااااااااااااااااااااااااااط:blush2:
الكلام ده بينى وبينك ومحدش عرفه غير كام مليون واحد وبس ..!!!!:t33:
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا miro لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------

